# Cyclone Coasters Monark March Ride! March 4th 2018



## fordmike65 (Feb 7, 2018)

Yup! Everyone loved bringing out their beautiful Monarks last year so much that we're doing it again!  Come join in the largest gathering of 4/5bars, Flo-Cycles, Wingbars, Super Cruisers & Super Deluxe tankers!
Show off that shiny Duralium beauty or slap together that project you've been working on. Hope to see you there!
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cyclone-coasters-monark-may-ride-may-7-2017.106877/


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 7, 2018)

hoping to have Hexbert going by then.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 7, 2018)

@ratrodz 
We gonna see you out here for this???


----------



## ratrodz (Feb 7, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> @ratrodz
> We gonna see you out here for this???




Sadly,  I don't have any...

Is like saying that you don't have any girls bikes... lol! I'll try


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2018)

Get ready for the Cyclone Coasters Monark March Ride this weekend!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Mar 2, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> hoping to have Hexbert going by then.



OK, I give. What's a Hexbert?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 2, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> OK, I give. What's a Hexbert?



I believe Brian's referring to his Hex Bar.


----------



## higgens (Mar 2, 2018)

I got a clean one


----------



## the2finger (Mar 3, 2018)

Sold my green Stone to Slick so I'll be on my new Shelby tomorrow


----------



## Pedal pushers (Mar 4, 2018)

This was so much fun last year.
I am working today. 
Have a safe ride.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 4, 2018)

Ok, against my better judgement, I loaded up the Monark built, Duralium Airflow.
Wish me luck!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice showing of Monarks in SoCal this weekend. Unfortunately our ride was cut short due Cyclone Coasters founder Frank taking a nasty spill midway. Luckily he was not seriously injured, but did endure several cuts, scraps and bumps that required medical attention and stitches. Hope he feels better and heals up soon so he can do what he loves most...riding vintage

A few pics from yesterday's ride:


----------



## the2finger (Mar 5, 2018)

Heal up Frank. I would stick to being attacked by a dozen midgets in a bar fight before I would admit to crashing my bike.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 7, 2018)

*Thank you everyone for the help on the scene keeping me calm & attending to my wounds as paramedics were on their way & for reaching out to me with your concerns of my condition from my nasty fall at the CC Sunday ride ... I was taken by Ambulance to the ER after my bicycle washed out around a corner on some loose gravel and went down hard slamming my head - knee & hand on the ground knocking me out briefly ... I thank everyone that was right there to help pick up my pieces at the scene & everyone in the ER for patching me up ... CT scan & X-rays came back clean with no breaks or head trauma ... I did have to get some stitches on my eyebrow & upper lip which will heal up in time ... things happen & when they do it’s always nice to have everyone around stepping up to make sure everyone is alright ... thanks to all again for reaching out ...  I will keep everyone posted on how I am recovering ... much love & yes the bike is okay ....  Frank*


----------



## the2finger (Mar 7, 2018)

We'll be taking up a collection for a full face helmet.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 7, 2018)

Frank,
Good hear you checked out fine.  Lets see you have good recovery and get back on a ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Thank you everyone for the help on the scene keeping me calm & attending to my wounds as paramedics were on their way & for reaching out to me with your concerns of my condition from my nasty fall at the CC Sunday ride ... I was taken by Ambulance to the ER after my bicycle washed out around a corner on some loose gravel and went down hard slamming my head - knee & hand on the ground knocking me out briefly ... I thank everyone that was right there to help pick up my pieces at the scene & everyone in the ER for patching me up ... CT scan & X-rays came back clean with no breaks or head trauma ... I did have to get some stitches on my eyebrow & upper lip which will heal up in time ... things happen & when they do it’s always nice to have everyone around stepping up to make sure everyone is alright ... thanks to all again for reaching out ...  I will keep everyone posted on how I am recovering ... much love & yes the bike is okay ....  Frank*


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 9, 2018)

Bummer to hear Frank, hope ya heal up fast and get back at it...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice , I wish I could be there! 
Any of you guys have chain adjusters for a Super Frame! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

